# GunBroker to Add FreedomCoin Cryptocurrency Payment Option



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...dd-freedomcoin-cryptocurrency-payment-option/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know enough about that form of payment, and I have no desire to learn.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Give me all your money and I'll show you how bitcoin can make it all disappear.


----------



## sahabarun (29 d ago)

I want to learn more about cryptocurrency, especially trading. If you know a good platform with reliable information useful for beginners?


----------



## sahanaj (26 d ago)

Crypto payments can be an excellent way to transfer your money without taxes. Still, in this case, you should use the trusted crypto mining services and not use BTC because now the government and police have learned how to track the BTC transactions so they can easily track your money. Regarding the question from above related to information for beginners in crypto trading, I just sent a youtube link in PM. Anyway, in my opinion, right now is better to invest your money in affiliate broker programs instead of trading cryptocurrency today because the market is very unstable.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Hmmm??? I wonder if they will take FTX coin- I have a bunch of that!



(just kiddin)


----------

